# Unzip with Cyberduck on sftp server



## Using Mac OS X (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to unzip files straight into my ftp server.

To do so, I am using Cyberduck. I am able to connect to my server, select the file, control click on the file and choose expand. 
Then, the cyberduck activity is spinning for ever - without success.

Any idea?

I am also trying to unzip the same file via the terminal.
Again, I am able to connect to my server and put a command line like
"unzip abc.zip" but the terminal do not recognize it.

If you have some suggestion and some working command lines, I am all ears (and eyes).


Thank you for your help.
Best regards.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 11, 2009)

If you're connecting to an SFTP server, then by definition, ssh access is turned on (SFTP is simply FTP over an ssh tunnel).

Since that's the case, can't you upload the zip file to the server, then ssh into the server and unzip the file directly, while logged on via ssh to the server?


----------

